
Why the Medical Research Grant System Could Be Costing Us Great Ideas - laurex
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/18/upshot/why-the-medical-research-grant-system-could-be-costing-us-great-ideas.html
======
msie
Millions going to fund another study that exercise and a good diet are good
for you. Or a meta-study of studies.

